# Frugal summer get-a-way?



## Darisha (Feb 11, 2012)

We are considering a summer get a way of some sort. We live about an hour and a half west of Ottawa. We were checking out cottages but we can't afford to pay cash and would really like someone we can pay cash for. So we are now considering a cheap trailer on a seasonal campground site. We have yet to go look at any sites, so this is all speculation until now, but the rough numbers so far are:

Option A: (already nixed) Cottage, minimum $150,000 for a bottom of the line cottage with most likely no water access (maybe called a cabin as opposed to cottage in this case?). Any rate, can't afford it.

Option B: Buy a cheap plot of land and put a trailer on it or something. Min cost for this would be $50K (min of $25 to $30K for the land plus cheap old trailer)

Option C: Buy a trailer either already on a site or move to a site in a seasonal campground. Can buy a trailer as low as $6K, although more reasonably as low as $10K for something useable. Site fees are from $1500 to $2000 a season (and up).

So far Option C sounds the most sound, and growing up my parents had a seasonal site and I have many fond memories of camping there, socializing with other children and I hope this can be the case for my kids too if we get a seasonal camp site.

We are going to check out campgrounds as soon as the snow clears.

Are there any pros and cons I need to consider getting a seasonal site? Preferably from those who either have seasonal sites or have in the past.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My brother in law paid about $35,000 for a used trailer(12x36 with a deck and side roof) and pays about $2500 for his lot.He loves it but don't forget the $1000 or so per year in Insurance for it and be smart and buy something close to home.No fun driving 2-3 hours in traffic on weekends and doing same thing again on Sunday night.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Rent. It's frugal, and you aren't tied to the property.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh yes, definitely don't buy at this point. If the area you are interested in is a popular cottage area, you will be able to find cottages you can rent for the weekend for a very reasonable price. I personally think this is a very good idea because life interests and circumstances change, and remember you have to pay taxes on the property all year-round. You are also responsible, there are lots of security and maintenance issues when you're not there etc etc.

So why not try that and see how it goes?

I believe you can also rent a trailer or mobile home for the season in some seasonal campgrounds, but this could end up costing you more money.

Another idea is a nice B&B. I've stayed at a couple of those in recent years and they were beautiful. I really enjoyed the experiences and they didn't break the bank and I'm no longer obligated.

Not being tied down to a specific property is very liberating. Keep your options open, explore and have fun!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it's a great idea.

I would try to verify if there are kids at the park before you buy. Perhaps you can check it out during the summer by either renting a trailer or camping there (if there is tent camping). Or perhaps just do a drive by a couple times and see if there are any kids the right age.

You wouldn't want to buy and then find out it's all retired folks who don't have young kids.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

You are an hour and a half west of Ottawa... That is cottage country .


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

royal you haven't gone far enough with the bare-bones frugality. The best advice would be for you to suggest he should stay home completely.

parents of some friends had a trailer on a beautiful riverbank location where the kids, now grownup, vacationed all their lives in the summertime. They have wonderful memories. There were other trailers w plenty of other kids up & down the river's edge. Parents later built a lovely retirement home on the same property. A win/win story.

good idea to make sure the location has young families w kids, as pillars suggests.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I've found the best choice for a frugal vacation is renting a cabin within reasonable driving distance. A little more expensive than camping but considering you have your own washroom, proper cooking facility, comfortable sleeping arrangements and usually better access to the lake I find it worth the cost. I agree that staying at home is the most frugal answer, but I can never completely relax at home when all those chores keep beckoning me to get them done.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

I think the idea of trying out the sites first is wise. "Try" them out first.
Having other kids on the site would definitely be a high priority.

Also for me personally I love the idea of B&B, a great suggestion *Royal* for the more mature folks without little kiddies to occupy anymore.


----------



## Darisha (Feb 11, 2012)

Would renting a cottage give as much access to other children for my kids though? I just have a vision of the campground we went to in the summers where there were so many children around, it was probably a bit crazy for the parents, the kids tended to run in packs, but great fun for us kids.

I'm not interested in travelling, I'm looking for a summer get a way where the kids and I can stay for weeks at a time in the summer plus loads of weekends. So this is why I'm thinking of a seasonal site, although it's a good idea to wait but we're only here for five years so I was hoping to get a seasonal site right away, but good point about making sure there are lots of other kids before renting for the season.

Good point too about insurance, I hadn't thought of that. 1K/yr is not as cheap as I would have thought either.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

One of the best times we had was camping in a trailer on a native American reserve in North Carolina.
It was miles from any commercial hotel/motel, was quite frugal, and the people were super nice.
That was before we had kids but we have the fondest memories of that trip.
It might be possible to rough it out similarly with 5 yr. olds and above, but younger than that might be an issue.
We will probably do the same again once the kids are older.


----------

